# My YouTube Video of Organic Samples' SOLO OPERA



## Reid Rosefelt (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## davidhewitson (Jul 6, 2020)

Wow, this looks like an awesome library! Thanks for giving us such a lovely demo, it sounds wonderful with the big interval leaps, though the repeated notes sound a little strange to me. I could see this being really nice as a background instrument or sparingly in the foreground. Subscribed.

Oh and don't worry about the trembling fingers, with a gut-wrenching melody like that I'd be trembling too!


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jul 6, 2020)

davidhewitson said:


> Wow, this looks like an awesome library! Thanks for giving us such a lovely demo, it sounds wonderful with the big interval leaps, though the repeated notes sound a little strange to me. I could see this being really nice as a background instrument or sparingly in the foreground. Subscribed.
> 
> Oh and don't worry about the trembling fingers, with a gut-wrenching melody like that I'd be trembling too!


If you do end up getting it, do check out Maxime Luft's walkthrough, as he shows all the options to get the best out of this library. There is a different nki that hasf more controls than the one I used. I'm sure you can get better results.

Thanks for the subscription!


----------



## Maxime Luft (Jul 6, 2020)

TigerTheFrog said:


>



Thank you for that demonstration, Reid! As I told you before, I already subscribed  
Keep up those videos, they look really good.


----------



## Loïc D (Jul 6, 2020)

My only - stupid - complaint with this library is that the high end is way louder than the low end.

But that the way natural voice sound.

I LOVE this library too, use it on every occasion (last time was the WW competition).


And, aaaaah Puccini...


----------



## garaughty (Jul 6, 2020)

This sounds seriously awesome !!!


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jul 6, 2020)

garaughty said:


> This sounds seriously awesome !!!


I don't own all the female solo libraries out there, but for me, this is the best and easiest to play legato I have found so far at any price. I would put Jaeger in second place. Of course, an operatic voice doesn't work for everything, but this is so good it makes me want to use an operatic voice when I normally wouldn't.


----------



## davidhewitson (Jul 6, 2020)

Reid, I’d be interested to see more videos on other vocal libraries you have. Are there any really strong solo male libraries that come to mind?


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jul 6, 2020)

davidhewitson said:


> Reid, I’d be interested to see more videos on other vocal libraries you have. Are there any really strong solo male libraries that come to mind?


For male voices, I have heard good things about Bela D's Vampiric and Tarilonte's Altus and the two in Vocal Codex, but I don't own any of them. To be honest, I don't really use solo male libraries, so when I do more vocal library reviews, I expect it will be solo female ones. I want to stick with videos about things I have a passion for.


----------

